# Stressful commute to work at 70 mph.



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Right, so the last 3 tank fulls of fuel ive been doing a test to see how much difference in mpg there is by driving no more than 2000 rpm and a max of 60 mph.
Turns out my peugeot 406 hdi 110 does over 900 miles on a tank and 54.3 mpg which iam more than happy with.

But.

Now that I'am driving at normal pace to see the difference where iam using more of the rev range and travelling at 70 mph max i find it to be far far more stressful. The amount of bullies, tailgators and muppets on the road had gone up nearly 100%. At 60 mph on the motor way I found it to be zero stressful. I set off 10 mins earlier, I had more time to think and react, I could plan over takes like lorries etc without getting in anyones way as i had more time to wait. Just generally felt more relaxed. 

I know its boring but driving generally is but when your self employed and can save a bit of money then I dont really care what people think 

What are your opinions. Do you find it stressful or am I been a wimp and should man up to the bullies of the road.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

At 900 miles a tank i wouldnt care what people think on the roads 

Just ignore them. No point in getting wound up on motorways


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

ottostein said:


> At 900 miles a tank i wouldnt care what people think on the roads
> 
> Just ignore them. No point in getting wound up on motorways


Not really wound up more stressed out lol not that i react to them but just feel more pressured if that makes sense.

At 60 you can sort of be invisible as people will over take and there gone. no different to a lorry or a 60 limit van really.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

You stay exactly as you are. You'd get the huge thumbs up from me if I saw you driving. Clowns that shake their heads when I'm doing 29mph on limiter in a 30mph zone. I mean WTF, what is there to shake head at and huff and puff.

I DO stick to limits rigidly; mostly because of safety and my own confidence these days but also because I don't want points or a fine and certainly don't need a half day course on how to drive safely.

Nope, like I said you stay as you are. I'll wager you'll not undertake or hog that motorway middle lane either? I wish there was a few more thousands like YOU Sire. Oh and FWIW you have already 'manned-up.' :thumb:

Charley.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the MPG now at 70MPH?

Personally I prefer driving slower on the Mway, you never know where those pesky Federales are hiding.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> What are your opinions. Do you find it stressful or am I been a wimp and should man up to the bullies of the road.


Man-up...

TBH, I'd find it even more stressful doing 60mph. Concentration is even harder as you're driving slower, and having to overtake more slow moving vehicles.

Doing a nice steady 70mph, you're already overtaking them with, hopefully, no problems. Of course, we're talking about motorways etc... 

TBH, I wouldn't worry too hoots about the tailgators, muppets etc. it's them thats getting stressed out, not you...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I tried the same thing in a VW Passat trying to break the magic 70mpg figure ... I got as close as 69.9mpg .... that was sitting at 55mph. It is much more easy going. I do find that in the mornings its more difficult to sit at 60mph than on the way home for work. For businesses the savings could be massive but getting drivers to see that isn't easy, in fact if they looked into it the way we pay mileage they could actually make money from us.

Oh and this morning i had a Fiat Ducatto try to bully me out of the way for doing 70mph in a constant stream of traffic


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

In little old rural Suffolk, my commute is half 'City' and half in a national [60mph] speed limit.

My journey is pretty early generally - in for 7am or before - so the roads are pretty empty.

For the last few months ive been travelling in at a maximum of 50mph.

Better for the car, my wallet and my hair-line !


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> You stay exactly as you are. You'd get the huge thumbs up from me if I saw you driving. Clowns that shake their heads when I'm doing 29mph on limiter in a 30mph zone. I mean WTF, what is there to shake head at and huff and puff.
> 
> I DO stick to limits rigidly; mostly because of safety and my own confidence these days but also because I don't want points or a fine and certainly don't need a half day course on how to drive safely.
> 
> ...





Dixondmn said:


> What is the MPG now at 70MPH?
> 
> Personally I prefer driving slower on the Mway, you never know where those pesky Federales are hiding.





neilos said:


> Man-up...
> 
> TBH, I'd find it even more stressful doing 60mph. Concentration is even harder as you're driving slower, and having to overtake more slow moving vehicles.
> 
> ...


Yeah i see your point but when they are meters off your boot lid it does get a bit stressfull and dangerous.

at least at 60 most of the time your sat on your own with the odd lorry to tackle so people dont really tailgate you. And as long as you dont pull out on anyone doing the speed limit then there is no bother. Just a better way to drive.

I feel i should get a sticker for the boot saying " If you set off 10 mins earlier you wouldn't be stuck behind me right now reading this"


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> What is the MPG now at 70MPH?
> 
> Personally I prefer driving slower on the Mway, you never know where those pesky Federales are hiding.


no trip computer so have to do from tank to tank. So wont know untill next tank full.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I tried the same thing in a VW Passat trying to break the magic 70mpg figure ... I got as close as 69.9mpg .... that was sitting at 55mph. It is much more easy going. I do find that in the mornings its more difficult to sit at 60mph than on the way home for work. For businesses the savings could be massive but getting drivers to see that isn't easy, in fact if they looked into it the way we pay mileage they could actually make money from us.
> 
> Oh and this morning i had a Fiat Ducatto try to bully me out of the way for doing 70mph in a constant stream of traffic


It is strange. If people just set off 10 mins early they would save so much more money. The funny thing is I pull up behind these muppets at traffic lights when we get into town so what is the point.

Plus maybe companies should have more insentives for you to save fuel.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Yeah i see your point but when they are meters off your boot lid it does get a bit stressfull and dangerous.


I find a quick squirt of the windscreen washers normally solves that problem quite effectively....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You will find me each day in lane 1 trundling along in the A6 cruise control set at 58-60mph.

You dont get anywhere faster by going quicker you just spend more time slowing down and speeding up because of retards who cant drive and hold a constant speed.

I get mid to high 50's out of the A6 driving it like that....suits me fine.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

900 miles to a tank!?! Wow that is good. I see your point about being bullied though. I usually only do around 65 on the motorway nowadays, saves loads of fuel.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just remember folks, that unless you are setting your speed by GPS then you are going slower than you think...

So 29 in a 30 may well be 25... 60 on the motorway could be 55 depending on how accurate your speedo is (or isn't) :lol:

Just *maybe* a reason for people being upset...

Sometimes going to slow is just as bad as going too fast.... 

Having said that, I'm doing my version of Top Gear challenge on the motorways now... I can nearly get 25mpg out of the S8.... woohoo!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't bother travelling fast on my commute to work any more. It is a lot more chilled driving with the slower traffic, so I just stick the speed limiter on or adaptive cruise and watch the knobbers trying to push people out the way.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Just remember folks, that unless you are setting your speed by GPS then you are going slower than you think...
> 
> So 29 in a 30 may well be 25... 60 on the motorway could be 55 depending on how accurate your speedo is (or isn't) :lol:
> 
> ...


I know that the A6 is 2mph out....so adjust the indicated speed accordinly so when I said I do 58-60mph that was Real World Speed not the speedo indication.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I know that the A6 is 2mph out....so adjust the indicated speed accordinly so when I said I do 58-60mph that was Real World Speed not the speedo indication.


I think my S8 is about the same... except with the winter wheels on... then it's like 300mph out.... shocking... :doublesho:doublesho

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stress free commute is fine. How long is the commute? I do an hour or so each way on 50 mph roads. Just join the queue


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I need to try the TG challenge as well CB.

Only sometimes Thunderbird 4 feels like it's doing gallons per mile not miles per gallon !!!

Will try it tho, keep it hovering around 56mph and see what happens next time :thumb:


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been doing the same exercise in my Mondeo and have found exactly the same. I am getting 100 miles more per £87 tank of diesel and I am so much more relaxed at 60 mph

Over my 22 mile commute it takes 5 minutes extra (if that) so it is definitely worth doing


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

So are you encountering this problems as you're having to enter into lane 3 rather than go between lane 1 and 2 on your slower drive?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> I need to try the TG challenge as well CB.
> 
> Only sometimes Thunderbird 4 feels like it's doing gallons per mile not miles per gallon !!!
> 
> Will try it tho, keep it hovering around 56mph and see what happens next time :thumb:


Yeah... but kind of ruins the fun and point of cars like that...

:lol::lol:



TBH... going from my "normal" pace down to TG Challenge pace, it's a difference of about 3mpg... and 2.5 hours!

I'm late for everything now...

:lol:

:wall:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah... but kind of ruins the fun and point of cars like that...
> 
> :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


:lol:

Knowing my luck, I'll stick at 56 and get overtaken by a '1.1' something with a big exhaust. - Come back online to find a forum thread somewhere by the owner titled - 'Just blew past an E55 innit'

:lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually I've tried this before - here's my cars - results.

All done while driving within the speed limits, mix of motorway & A roads no harsh pedal behavior etc - just bear in mind most of these were sub 10k mileage cars so not really bed in

55 Ford Focus 1.6 Titanium 1.6 Diesel = 45mpg
55 Ford Mondeo Titanium 2.0D = 51mpg
54 Range Rover Vogue V8 = 21mpg
58 Chrysler 300c = 22mpg
08 Ford Focus Titanium 2.0 Diesel 48.7mpg
08 Ford Kuga Titanium 2.0 Diesel = 49.3 mpg
08 Audi R8 = 21mpg 
09 VW Polo 1.4D = 63mpg
09 VW Golf 1.6 D = 74.2 mpg
09 MINI Cooper D 1.6 = 61 

A few others in between but trying to remember etc - The Kuga was extremely hard to get 49.3 - it was a case of driving like miss daisy for sure.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> :lol:
> 
> Knowing my luck, I'll stick at 56 and get overtaken by a '1.1' something with a big exhaust. - Come back online to find a forum thread somewhere by the owner titled - 'Just blew past an E55 innit'
> 
> :lol:


That will be on Facebook, twatter, the owners forums - the lot!!!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:

Totally wasted the AMG innit... no chance bruv....

:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

neilos said:


> I find a quick squirt of the windscreen washers normally solves that problem quite effectively....


It's even better if you have headlamp washers too. For me in my diesel the most effective way of dealing with tailgaters is the old knock it down one cog and then a quick blast of full throttle, they normally back way off after that.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sadly the A6 has such a good DPF system it never gives out any smoke 

Headlight washers or braketest the twats that works  (joking about the brake test that would just be dangerous)


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I drive on a four lane stretch of the M1 every day of the week. Nothing more annoying that someone doing 68mph in lane 4 ffs. 

That really equates to somewhere near 63mph in real life due to over exaggerating speedometers. 

76mph on the clock in the Audi is 70mph on GPS.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I feel i should get a sticker for the boot saying " If you set off 10 mins earlier you wouldn't be stuck behind me right now reading this"


Haha - brilliant!


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Having said that, I'm doing my version of Top Gear challenge on the motorways now...


I'm doing exactly that at the moment in my Smart Fortwo diesel. I have done a couple of journey's on A roads recently and kept at a steady 50mph via GPS. Reading the road and feathering the throttle meant I got 82.3mpg from the last tankfull.

Driving at a slower speed means you have to be aware of cars behind you not reading the road and looming up from nowhere for them to slam the brakes on when they realise you are not doing 90mph.

I also tow a caravan with the other car and as speed is governed by law I find I arrive at my location much more relaxed and less stressed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Will_G said:


> So are you encountering this problems as you're having to enter into lane 3 rather than go between lane 1 and 2 on your slower drive?


no not encountering problems at 60 as in my origonal post. I keep out the way at 60 mph but i find at 70 where i am doing the speed limit that people are more agressive whilst i'am overtaking.

60mph = 54.3 mpg, people don't bother you as they just breeze past you.

70 mph = much more stress, every clown in the land driving like their dick is on fire, probably less mpg (yet to find out). last time i checked 70 mph is the limit on a 2 lane motorway.

Unlike other muppets on the road I use lane one all the time unless i have to over take. Iam not one of these " i need the space either side" lane hoggers.



Tricky Red said:


> I drive on a four lane stretch of the M1 every day of the week. Nothing more annoying that someone doing 68mph in lane 4 ffs.
> 
> That really equates to somewhere near 63mph in real life due to over exaggerating speedometers.
> 
> 76mph on the clock in the Audi is 70mph on GPS.


not everyone goes by GPS though. I dont so if iam doing 70mph over taking then there is nothing wrong with that. It's an over taking lane isn't it?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fiestamk5 said:


> I've been doing the same exercise in my Mondeo and have found exactly the same. I am getting 100 miles more per £87 tank of diesel and I am so much more relaxed at 60 mph
> 
> Over my 22 mile commute it takes 5 minutes extra (if that) so it is definitely worth doing


Thats pretty much the distance i travel. That is a massive saving.

What iam trying to find out is how much i will save in the long run.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Scrabble said:


> I'm doing exactly that at the moment in my Smart Fortwo diesel. I have done a couple of journey's on A roads recently and kept at a steady 50mph via GPS. Reading the road and feathering the throttle meant I got 82.3mpg from the last tankfull.
> 
> Driving at a slower speed means you have to be aware of cars behind you not reading the road and looming up from nowhere for them to slam the brakes on when they realise you are not doing 90mph.
> 
> I also tow a caravan with the other car and as speed is governed by law I find I arrive at my location much more relaxed and less stressed.


that is outstanding mpg lol I was thinking of getting a ford focus 1.6 as they are ment to do almost 70 mpg. But i dont want to buy a new car as what i pay in the never never defeats the object of buying a car that is ment to save you money in mpg.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i only get 28mpg max out of my 7er but the car cost £550 not £50 000 so plenty left to spend on petrol. a lot of people rave about the great mpg they get but never mention the cost of the car in the 1st place and other running costs like servicing etc.

my car is a pay-as-you-go motor!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> no not encountering problems at 60 as in my origonal post. I keep out the way at 60 mph but i find at 70 where i am doing the speed limit that people are more agressive whilst i'am overtaking.
> 
> 60mph = 54.3 mpg, people don't bother you as they just breeze past you.
> 
> ...


Sorry didnt put my point across well, I just thought on your slower drive you'd be going between lane 1 & 2 and with your faster drive you might have been entering lane 3 more due to getting past the lane hoggers in lane 2. My point then would be is as you say if people werent lane hogging in lane 2 you could get past them and the ones tearing up the road can have lane 3 to themselves.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It's all the hair you've lost you slap head. Made the car lighter.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

e32chris said:


> i only get 28mpg max out of my 7er but the car cost £550 not £50 000 so plenty left to spend on petrol. a lot of people rave about the great mpg they get but never mention the cost of the car in the 1st place and other running costs like servicing etc.
> 
> my car is a pay-as-you-go motor!


Mine cost me £800. n other than a few niggles its not put a foot wrong


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Will_G said:


> Sorry didnt put my point across well, I just thought on your slower drive you'd be going between lane 1 & 2 and with your faster drive you might have been entering lane 3 more due to getting past the lane hoggers in lane 2. My point then would be is as you say if people werent lane hogging in lane 2 you could get past them and the ones tearing up the road can have lane 3 to themselves.


ah gotcha. words on a screen can be taken the wrong way lol

I guess if people choose to drive way over the speed limit then they should also respect the people who choose not to drive over the limit and show a bit of consideration.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> It's all the hair you've lost you slap head. Made the car lighter.


haha you cheeky little ****


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> haha you cheeky little ****


You love it Robert.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am in a similar situation to you as our company mileage allowance got a severe cut in April this year so every mile I can get further is welcome.

I found that at 70mph plus going with Motorway flow I managed 49mpg out the Vectra but slowing down and cruising along, and ignoring the c***s in their rage temper V6's mobiles I got that up to 54mpg

The Bimmer is still new to me and I tend to cruise it anyway so enjoying 56mpg all day long and a one finger salute to the eejit's


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

When I drive 'for work', ie meetings etc i would NEVER speed, 45p government allowance for miles when driving slower allows for wear and tear on vehicle too.

I always stopped after 2 hours for a break. Used to take hours doing a twice weekly drive from Norwich to Bootle, quids in though!!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mate you carry on driving the way you are, your speed is safe but fast enough so if people don't like it them stuff them !


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate motorways for this exact reason, but I'm lucky enough to be able to take the long way round on my 20 mile commute to work.

My choice of car also helps though, either a Td4 Freelander, which tends to gravitate towards 60 ish mph as a settled cruising speed, or an aged 911 which is like breaking the sound barrier any faster than about 65.

Ignore those hell bent on getting wherever those 2 milliseconds before you. Just smile at them. They hate it :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

To be honest, it depends what mood i'm in. Definitely for me sitting at 65-70 is most relaxing. I dont care who overtakes me and keep out of others way. But there are plenty of times I just want to get to work and will leave early morning and just want to crack on. Then many people are in the way.

65 is fine, but lane discipline is dreadful for the majority. I do 35 miles each way M'way.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually I find the type of car also helps, with the 206 and polo I ran it was easy to sit at 60, with the tt and the roof down 60 is nice, the cupra just wants to go.


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> ah gotcha. words on a screen can be taken the wrong way lol
> 
> I guess if people choose to drive way over the speed limit then they should also respect the people who choose not to drive over the limit and show a bit of consideration.


but they dont..... 9 out of 10 audi drivers for instance.... 

:devil:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I sit at about 65mph and find that to be least stressful on the daily commute. I rarely have to overtake, potter along in the inside lane and sometimes feel like I'm not moving when I'm passed by others who must be doing 85-90mph easily.

It also helps get me 60-odd to the gallon (during the summer months). My commute is about 35 miles each way with a mixture of 30mph, 40mph and m'way. 

The thing is, I car-pool with two other guys, one who drives like me and one who constantly hammers it everywhere. I get stressed out just as a passenger in his car and we are lucky if we get there 2 mins earlier!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

just to update I got 750 miles out of a tank driving "normal" so a massive saving over a year if I drive like an old women.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

If its not already been said, iv not looked its a long post, a good way to deal with the drivers mentioned in the first post is to create a bubble around you and manipulate the traffic to do what you want it to do.

Examples: moving to the middle lane at junctions. Avoiding travelling parallel to anybody. Perceive all oncoming obstacles and be aware of the gap behind you to react quickly enough as not to provoke a reaction. 
This means you know what you are doing and are expecting the 'bad driver' to behave badly, dont give him that chance to react and let him unknowingly pass with your consent. Showing your brakes to indicate an obstacle ahead before leaving it too late this gives a wake up or early warning

Theres lots more but i cant remember off my head. I think the term for it is defensive driving but goes hand in hand with eco driving


While doing all this keeping an eye on the old MPG and eco driving hehehe


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

It was stressful at 70mph yesterday morning when a car in front pulled back in having passed a lorry, only to reveal the worlds dumbest pigeon sat firmly in middle of the outermost lane of the M11 barely any distance from me. No where to go and unsafe to brake harshly with traffic behind and inside... and he just held his ground whilst staring at me.

Thud, ppfffffttt (cloud of feathers noise) with a mini hiroshima of now ex-pigeon in the rear view mirror was quickly followed by the "I wonder what it's dented?" dread.

As it turns out, I was very fortunate to have wiped it out with the wong mirror and plastic stalk bit... so no real damage.


----------

